# Golden Mix Pup-Needs Way Out in GA!!!!!



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hard to tell from that picture but I really do not see the "mix" part. Looks like a purebred from here.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

what rescues have you contacted??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is precious!!! I could have that boy adopted in five minutes down here


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*jUst posted.*

Haven't contacted any rescues yet.

I have more pics!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Here is his petfinder page

a couple more pics but no body shots

A-7 URGENT! - Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well if some rescue will take him and get the paperwork done I will be more than happy to go get him and start the road trip. It is only 30 minutes from me.

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have several adopters interested in a pup that age. I'd need a body shot, though, to see if he's pure or mostly Golden.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hooch will you go look at him for us and take a body shot picture? If i can get that I can ask Mary if we can take him.. where he will be fostered who knows.. but she might take him in.. never hurts to ask..


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I just emailed the shelter asking if they could take a body shot pic.. will see what they say.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I wil go by and get a couple of pictures tomorrow right after lunch if we havent' heard from Coweta by then.

Hooch


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hooch*

Hooch:

Thank you for going to see this pup. Please keep us posted!

Let me know if I should contact Emerald Coast Golden Ret. Rescue-I met a girl from there once and she said I could call on her if I needed help.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

hooch, i don't know you, but three cheers for you going to check out that adorable boy, he really does look like a purebred. you are a golden's angel.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

sophie said:


> hooch, i don't know you, but three cheers for you going to check out that adorable boy, he really does look like a purebred. you are a golden's angel.


There ain't much to know. I am a short fat bald guy who loves beer more than he should for a person with a bad heart. Stick around you will know more about me than you care too. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> There ain't much to know. I am a short fat bald guy who loves beer more than he should for a person with a bad heart. Stick around you will know more about me than you care too. ROFL
> 
> Hooch


He talks like a big bully but he is such a softie. LOL!!! Your secret is out now Hooch.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

GREAT!!!!!!!! That is good for the HOOCH image. ROFL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hooch-When you go to shelter today to see GR Pup*

Hooch-When you go to shelter today to see GR Pup, Can you pls. try to get pics of this Blk. Lab PUp that was hit by car-he went to vet & only has scrapes-Wanted to know if the rescues I e-mail should be Lab Rescues..
Thank You!!!!


Lab Puppy in GA Hit by Car Needs a Rescue!!!! 



Athenspets.net - Adoptables


Lucky - #24441 


Age:
8 weeks 
Breed:
Lab mix 
Gender:
Male
Impound date: 
8/6
Ledger number: 
24441


Why Choose Me?
Believe it or not, this little guy's life took a big turn for the better after he got hit by a police car! Lucky was sleeping in the middle of the road in the dark, and so the officer couldn't see him until it was too late. The officer immediate scooped him up and went door to door to find his family. He found them, but they didn't want him so he brought Lucky to animal control, where the athenspets fund paid for a vet visit. Turns out Lucky was only a little scraped up by the car accident, but was in much worse shape from mange. He looks bad now, but when his abrasions heal and his mange clears up he'll be a beautiful, satiny black lab mix. He needs to be adopted by either a rescue group or a serious owner who will commit to give him the daily baths (and hugs and kisses) he'll need for the next few weeks to recover. This little guy deserves it!

Little Lucky sure is lucky to have survived being hit by a police car on a dark night. He's 8 weeks old, abandoned by his family, and suffering from wounds, abrasions and a case of mange. To make matters worse, he's stuck in the Athens Pound, Georgia! If you can rescue Lucky from a terrible end, please contact the pound asap! Thank you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hooch..*

Hooch:

Did you get to go to the shelter today to see the Golden Mix Pup.

My post from this A.M. about the Black Lab Mix Pup hit by a car-thought he was at same shelter, but he is at Athens and Golden Pup is at Coweta.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

No I didn;t get to go today had to run down to Montgomery so I didn;t back up this way until the shelter closed. Robinsegg had emailed ans ask them to take pictures but she hasn't heard anything so I will call them in the am and run up that way. The black lab puppy is a good piece from me. sorry.

Hooch


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hooch..*

Hooch:

That's ok. Hopefully, they will send Robinsegg pics of the Golden Pup.
I will check to see if anyone has helped the Little Blk. Lab Mix hit by a car!!


You're Great!!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Hooch-When you go to shelter today to see GR Pup, Can you pls. try to get pics of this Blk. Lab PUp that was hit by car-he went to vet & only has scrapes-Wanted to know if the rescues I e-mail should be Lab Rescues..
> Thank You!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looked on this website & saw this Golden Mix there too, TIME IS RUNNING OUT!!

Sammy - #24411​
*I've been here too long! My time is running out! Hurry!! *
*
















*

Age:
2 years 
Breed:
Golden Retriever mix 
Gender:
Male
Impound date: 
7/31
Ledger number: 
24411

Why Choose Me?
Please meet Sammy. He is a very active and happy guy. He seems to have been well taken care of and just gotten lost. He has a very lovely coat and loves to play ball. He must have fetched the ball for us 25 times and he left us still wanting more. Please come by and see this intelligent athletic boy for yourself.​
Can Anyone help him too????


----------

